# Catch of the day!!!



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Some of you may remember a post about Davey G winning a fishing reel.

For those who don't you can read about it here...
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3428&highlight=davey++reel+won

Well I popped into the newsagent today and picked up the March copy of Modern Fishing "australia's No.1 Fishing Monthly".
Guess what? Another AKFF'er has won a reel.
Guess who? ME 

A Shimano Stella 8000fa        
I am drooling already.

Anyway it got me thinking (since I don't know if they will let me win again) that a few other AKFF'ers should enter these comps. I often see some fantastic pics on AKFF that would not be out of place on the winners podium.
Just last week Poddy Mullet posted some great Salmon shots.

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5756&highlight=

Nothing to loose.

Ash


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

And by the way.

I took the photo on my mobile phone 8)


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

well done Ash, where is the thread to the photo


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Good job Ash! keen to see the photo mate!


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

You are going to have to buy the mag - I owe them (BIG time)

Modern Fishing - march 2007


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Kidding.....


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Well done Ash


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

My ol' mate Fluffy caught this pig once, maybe I should enter it :?: 









:twisted:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ash , great photo , and a bass, the lip grippers look good mate , that fish looks completely relaxed, did you hypnotise it, or maybe its a supermodel fish and is used to the camera


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

Great pic mate.....

Love how the surface of the water is mirrored, with the whole fish visible looking pretty chilled out......

Great prize too mate, well done!


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

That's a top pic I can see why it won. I entered last month but only got a runners up prize  We have been doing well lately, Dallas also one a prize pack with a photo of his big bass.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

A Stella 8000 is quite something to get excited about, that's a great prize. Then again a gem of a photo Ash, had to beat the standard 'dude with a decent fish' type shot.

Hmmm, Stella giveaways!
Now where's my camera...

Dave


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice job Ash, what a catch. Nice dog Funda, friendly looking fella


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Congrats Ash, lovely photo. And I love that Fluffy pic Allan, classic :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

What email address do you lodge them with?


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Details are each issue of Modern Fishing.

But it says.....

Send to: Fisheye hot shots
Modern Fishing
Locked bag 5030
Alexandria NSW 2015

or

email pics to: mailto:[email protected]

There are terms and conditions: But I'm not about to type all them out.


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks Ash, ended up finding a magazine after all. The barra shot is pretty impressive as well.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Wow, that's a great prize! Just googled it and was seeing prices along the lines of $US600, must be a great reel. Good photo as well Poly - especially since it was taken on your phone!


----------

